# Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??



## TT_Kreischwurst (25. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

Ich werde wohl über den Winter "Koi-Pate" werden. 
Es handelt sich um 4 kleine Koi, welche alle unter 12 cm Gesamtlänge liegen. In unserem Teich haben es aber meine damaligen Kois nicht geschafft, trotz Eisfreihaltepumpe und Membranpumpe (Sauerstoffsprudler). 
Daher bin ich vorsichtig was die Überwinterung der Tiere angeht, denn die Kois sind ja schon empfindlicher als z.B. Goldfische....
Daher kam folgende Idee:
Ein oder zwei Mörtel-Kübel /Speißkübel in den Keller. Vllt noch ein wenig die Fenster abdunkeln und sie bei 5-10°C da überwintern lassen..
Ich dachte als Bodenbelag an Sand und Zeolithsteine (um den Nährstoffeintrag durch Kot zu minimieren),
Vllt aus Brett und 2 Backsteinen noch eine kleine Höhle und gut. Hin und wieder vllt mit Winterfutter füttern. Je 1 Sauerstoffsprudler rein(Zeitschaltuhr?!)

Nun ist die Frage: Vertragen das die Tiere???

sagen wir 2 Fische á 90l-Kübel.. ist ja nicht soo viel Wasser, aber sie sind ja auch noch klein und der Bewegungsdrang ist bei 5-10°C auch geringer als im Sommer im Teich.. 

Was meint Ihr? Wird das was oder artet es in Tierquälerei aus?
Oder doch in den ungewissen Teich mit schlechter Koi-Überwinterungs-Erfahrung?!?

mfg,
TT_Kreischwurst  

p.s.: Anbei, drei kleine Bilder, der Genossen, welche sich über hilfreiche Tips am meisten freuen werden...


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Ich mache es mal kurz das was du da vor hast  und Koi werden schnell gross und brauchen da mehr alls nee Stinkende Spiesbütte. Sorry aber mach was und dann Richtig. Hier viel Lesen dann wird das Schon  Die armen Fische  Ist nicht Böss gemeint aber ich wolte auch nicht im Winter in nee Speissbütte


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Soetwas dachte ich mir schon, deswegen frage ich ja auch vorher 

aber da ich wiegesagt vermutlich nur diesen Winter die Kois übernehmen werden, wollte ich eigentlich hohe Kosten vermeiden.



> Ist nicht Böss gemeint aber ich wolte auch nicht im Winter in nee Speissbütte


Du bist ja bestimmt auch größer als 12cm 

Und mir wäre es lieber sie 2 Monate in zu kleinem Lebensraum zu halten als sie einfach wie die letzten herzlos erfrieren zu lassen 

Hast du/ habt ihr vllt einen Tip wie man es sagen wir unter 50€ Tierwürdiger hinbekommt?
Wiegesagt Membranpumpe, Zeolith, Umwälzpumpe etc ist vorhanden...
Würden 90L/Tier ausreichen 

mfg,Thomas


----------



## AMR (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

dann nimm doch wenigstens ein aufblasbares "plantschbecken"
müsste man doch jetzt zum ende der saison günstig iwo bekommen.


----------



## CrimsonTide (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

du könntest ja ein faltbecken aufstellen ... die haben mehr platz für mehr wasservolumen und kosten auch nicht die welt: http://www.aqua-pond24.de/koi-faltbecken.html z.b.


----------



## Benseoo7 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hallo,
mein Bruder hat sich einen Gartenpool aufgebaut. Die dinger werden immer günstiger und haben ordentlich Volumen. Im Keller aufgebaut mit einem Aquariumfilter. 
Ja.... eigenlich für ca 500 Liter aber mit Sprudelstein beste Werte. 
Becken und gebrauchten Filter 60€ und den Fischen geht es heute noch sehr gut!!!

MfG

Ben


----------



## Vera44 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hallo!

Ich hatte für den Zweck ein Aquarium 1,60m, 500 Liter für 30 € kaufen können. Mußt einfach mal suchen....


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hallo Thomas,
höre auf die Ratschläge...Du tust Dir und und den Tieren einen gefallen.

Ich habe einen gut 10cm Goldi in 60Liter AQ überwintert...mit Aquariumfilter, Sprudler und Pflanzen.... das hat grade so geklappt... und ich hatte immer das Gefühl "eigentlich zu klein, aber er muss nur noch ein weilchen aushalten".

Btw. Tageslicht würde ich auf jedenfall nicht ganz verbannen, denn auch im Winter gibt es Tages- und Nachtphasen... die sind schon auch wichtig.

Sprudler sollte auf jedenfall durchlaufen, vor allem, wenn Du keine Pflanzen drin hast.

Ebenfalls musst Du Dir genug gedanken über Filterung machen... auch wenn Du nur bei 10° überwinterst...  ich hab im AQ gelegentlich mit einem Schlauch Staubsauger gemacht... und ich hatte nur einen Goldi drin.


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hallo Thomas ich habe das nicht gesagt weil ich schon 180 bin nöööö  ein Koi bildet gerade in den ersten 1-bis-3 Jahren seinen Wachstumskarackter aus ist der durch eine enge Hälterung gestört (Spiesbütt) wird das nix mit grossen gesunden Kois. Die brauchen  Platz Liebe und ein Top Wasser Gutes Essen und und und


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Nunja, die Faltbecken wären schon OK, aber in der entsprechenden Preisklasse wären das ja auch nur ~0,5m², also wohl auch nicht so der Brenner...

Soweit wäre es ja auch im Teich besser aber wie kann ich es den Fischen einfacher machen...

Wiegesagt Membranpumpe (Aussprudler halbe Teichtiefe) ist vorhanden und auch noch ne Umwälzpumpe (Eisfreiahltepumpe) mit Styroporschwimmer gibts auch. Also Eisfrei bleibt es und die Faulgase können auch wech, außerdem gibts noch Luft...
Aber warum waren meine Kois dann im Winter verstorben???

Wie kann ich die kleinen vorbereiten? "Fettfressen" wird auch schwer. z.b. Seidenspinnenraupen(für die kleinen versuchten wir es sogar mit zerteilen) mögen sie einfach nicht fressen. Die spucken sie immer wieder aus...

Was könnte ich denn eurer Meinung nach tun, damit sie den Winter bei uns im Teich überleben...

mfG,
TT_Kreischwurst


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hi Thomas, 
von der Speisbütt würd ich auch abraten, die Ideen mit Faltbecken sind da schon besser. 
Speisbütt allein aus dem Grund nicht , weil ich den Dingern nicht traue, bezueglich Lösung von Inhaltsstoffen. 
Also ich würde durchaus bei ner Großveranstaltung Kartoffelsalat aus ner Plastewanne essen, aber nie im Leben aus ner Speisbütt - weisst sicher was ich meine !? Diese Speiskübel riechen neu extremst uebel und zu klein isser dazu noch.

Wenn Du Platz hast, dann kriegste jetzt ueberall sogenannte Quick Up Pools mit 2-3 tausend Liter sehr sehr guenstig. 
Oder einfach mal im Flohmarkt ne Suchanzeige aufgeben, ob jemand hier im Forum nen Faltbecken ueber hat , oder Dir für einen Winter leiht. 

Viel Erfolg 
wünscht Wuzzel


----------



## MarcKopfmann (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Eine 500 Liter Regentonne kostet um die 30 Euro, ist stabil und zudem auch noch anderweitig einsetzbar!


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Mann da reden sie noch alle vom Naturschutz     nö was  Mann Mann 500 Liter Regentonne


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Reiner, im Vergleich zu dem zunächst angestrebten Mörtelkübel ist ne 500 liter Tonne aber echter Luxus ! 
Da der Threadersteller allerdings seit September nicht mehr on war ist das Thema wohl eh hinfällig. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Ja Wuzzel nu andere lesen das auch und machen dann den gleichen blö..inn   Gruss Reiner


----------



## TT_Kreischwurst (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

So hinfällig ist es gar nicht. 

Wir haben eine alte starkwandige viereckige Kunststoff-Kiste geschenkt bekommen, die wie gemacht dafür ist. Sie fasst 600L, die wird es wohl werden. Nächstes Wochenende, geht es an das abfischen. 
Ich werf noch ein oder zwei Eimer Zeolithsteine und vllt Sand herein - quasi für das Wohlfühlfeeling.  Dann vorerst Teichwasser und peu a peu nach Bedarf neues Wasser.

Im Keller sind so ca. 5°C, was muss ich da füttern und wie oft? Normales Koifutter, soviel wie sie es rasch wegessen werden kann, oder gar nicht oder Geheimregeln?


lG,Thomas


----------



## Sveni (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hallo Thomas,

im Keller bei 5°C brauchst du nix zu füttern.Sand und Steine würde ich auch weglassen.
Wichtiger wäre eine Belüftung!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## hartmutdd (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hallo, ich habe zwar "nur" Goldfische, die auch wesentlich kleiner sind. Im vergangenem Winter hatte ich erstmalig einen Innenfilter eingebaut und die Fische haben es alle gut überstanden. Vorher überwinterten diese ungefiltert. Unsicher bin ich mir nur, ob die Störung durch den Filter (Geräusch..) negativ für das Wohlbefinden ist, wenn man übberhaupt davon sprechen kann. Ist ein Sauerstoff- Sprudelstein zusätzlich ratsamer oder was haltet ihr davon ?
Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Joerg (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hallo Thomas,
Sveni hat "wie immer" eine gute Antwort parat. 
Bei 5° nix füttern und den Rest rauslassen. Die Temperatur ist optimal um sie gut über den Winter zu bringen. Bei ihrem "Winterschlaf" aber nicht stören.
Zusätzlich würde ich öfter mal WW machen. Das kann fast nie schaden, wenn es langsam vorstatten geht.


----------



## Sveni (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Speißkübel für Mini-Koi im Winter ausreichend??*

Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht hängst du noch einen kleinen Filter, eventuell aus dem Aquarium-Bereich, dran. 
Ich habe mir ein kleines System für ein paar Euro installiert.

Kleine Pumpe vom Lidl 1500l/h, fertiger Minifilter mit kleinem Sieb und nachgeschaltetem Aktivkohlefilter.Belüftungspumpe vom Aquarium mit 2 Sprudelsteinen und fertig.

Alles in allem keine 80€. Winterbecken hat gut 2.200l und läuft tadellos.
Wichtig ist in dieser Zeit, das kein Lärm (Erschütterung und sonstiges) gemacht wird.
Das kann im schlimmsten Fall zu einem Schock führen und die Fische erholen sich nicht mehr davon.

Grüße
Sveni


----------

